# It's taken over my life :(



## eggsparke (Apr 29, 2013)

b


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

I also suffer with IBS-D and anxiety so I can relate to how you are feeling. I was prescribed meberverine by my doctor too and I am finding that it has helped me quite a lot.

Maybe you should try CBT again? I am having this at the moment and it's quite useful. I've learnt how to control my worry and how to not let it take over my life. Whenever I have an irrational thought or if I go into panic mode, I will write down a rational thought or mentally tell myself that it's going to be ok! It sounds like you are really worried about IBS, so I would still carry on with counselling or CBT. It's good you're on here, least you know there's loads of other people experiencing the same thing! I also think of worse case scenarios, but I am trying to not let ti stop me from doing what I want to do. What does it acheive? Nothing! If anything worrying will only make the IBS worse. Plus worrying about it is a waste of time!

You could go back to your doctor and ask to have a stool test and a blood test just to rule anything out. You could also asked to be referred to a gastroentorologist. Also it may be worth trying to keep a food diary, then you will see if it's anything in particular that triggers the IBS.

From what you have said, it seems that it is anxiety that is causing it because you're worrying about it so much. You should bare in mind though that you are at quite an important stage of your life, finishing school and moving onto college, so naturally you will feel a bit anxious. I finished uni not so long ago, but my IBS seemed to start when I started my new job, I guess I was just anxious about it all.

But don't worry! Maybe try and talk to your family or a close friend about it, sometimes talking can really help. Plus, IBS isn't a serious condition so we shouldn't let it take over our lives.


----------



## eggsparke (Apr 29, 2013)

thank you so much for the advice but i've tried a lot of it already and i just can't get it out of my head but i will talk to my therapist today and also my CBT lady and see what they can do


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

It is really difficult and it takes time, but just keep at it. Maybe your therapist can suggest new exercises that you haven't tried before? I have found that writing my thoughts and feelings in a diary really helps


----------



## eggsparke (Apr 29, 2013)

thank you !


----------

